# Metaphor for self-esteem



## whiteclouds

I was thinking last night that my self-esteem could be represented by a large glass jar. Good thoughts or events would add marbles to the jar, while bad thoughts or events would take away marbles.

People with great self-esteem have their glass jar filled with marbles. People with poor self-esteem have an empty jar.

The good news is that you don't have to depend on other people to supply you with marbles. If you think of one good thought about yourself, you can add a marble to the jar. If you make a major accomplishment, you can add several marbles. It's up to you how many marbles a deed warrants. The better you feel about something, the more marbles you add.

People can and will hurt us, taking away massive amounts of marbles over our lifetime. But if we keep adding marbles ourselves, it won't matter how many marbles others take away because we will never have an empty jar. As little as one positive thought about yourself a day; just one marble a day will ensure that your glass jar will never be empty. You are making an investment to your mental health.

You can think of the glass jar as a metaphor, or you can actually go out and get a real glass jar to give yourself a visual reminder that you are in charge of your self-esteem. You don't even have to use a jar, it can be a box, or some other container. And you don't have to use marbles, they can be pebbles, or something else.


----------



## Kokeshi

Hey I like this metaphor. Thanks 

I'm too lazy to get out of my seat and get a glass jar and some marbles, but maybe we could start a jar of marbles on here?

My first marbles says I've lost some weight and I'm looking better than I have in ages.

Anybody got any marbles they wanna add?


----------

